# Interesting meth lab report



## cda (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting meth lab report, if some how you become invovled in dealing with this:::

http://abcnews.go.com/video/playerIndex?id=9487525


----------



## RJJ (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Interesting meth lab report

Wow!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Interesting meth lab report

Yep, we deal with it monthly in both our City and rural township coverage areas as the report showed.  We had a vehicle fire/lab a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Interesting meth lab report

Same as Mr Burns, we have an outfit here and that is all they do is go around the state and clean these houses up. I walked thru the last one w/ them and had them explain what the process was, very intense cleaning, replacing of rock and the like, it makes a hell of a mess. What is the world coming to, these meth labs are every where and kids are really messing up there lives w/ it.


----------

